

Ask HN: Would a framework for the business model canvas be useful? - bsima

Ever since I read this tweet[0] by Naval Ravikant of AngelList:<p>&gt; Write your next business plan in code.<p>...I&#x27;ve dreamed of making a framework for the business model side of a small business or startup. Basically, take the business model canvas[1] and encode it into a web framework. Similar to how Rails enforces MVC patterns, this framework would coerce your business logic into the predefined models of the business model canvas.<p>I&#x27;m not sure what the implementation would actually look like, because each section of the canvas can be very unique to a business, but I think it can be done. For example, the &quot;Key Activities&quot; section can be implemented with a cron scheduler of some kind, and you can imagine other code-based implementations for the other sections.<p><i></i>So, I ask those business founders with more experience than I: would a framework like this be useful? Or are the activities of a mid-sized startup too variable for this kind of structure?<i></i><p>If this gets a lot of positive feedback, I&#x27;ll start to work on it concurrently with a business idea I&#x27;m testing now. If anyone is willing to work on it with me, I&#x27;m a Ruby&#x2F;Python&#x2F;Clojure developer[2].<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;naval&#x2F;status&#x2F;607256322682191872
[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Business_Model_Canvas
[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bsima
======
zubairq
Please explain further what you are trying to do, I don't quite understand

